# Bật mí kinh nghiệm mua đèn đứng phòng ngủ



## gomsubaokhanh (26 Tháng hai 2022)

Bạn muốn tìm một chiếc đèn ngủ cây đứng (đèn đứng)để làm mới không gian sống và tạo điểm nhấn cho căn nhà của mình nhưng chưa biết chọn mẫu nào hợp lý? Trả lời ngay những câu hỏi dưới đây để tìm thấy được lựa chọn phù hợp cho gia đình.

Nhu cầu sử dụng đèn ngủ cây đứng của gia đình?
Trước khi mua bất cứ một sản phẩm gì, hãy tự trả lời câu hỏi mục đích và nhu cầu sử dụng sản phẩm ấy như thế nào. Đèn ngủ đứng cũng không ngoại lệ. Trả lời được câu hỏi này sẽ giúp bạn xác định tính cấp thiết trước khi xuống tiền mua phải món đồ không hữu dụng.

Một chiếc đèn ngủ đứng bài trí trong phòng khách hoặc phòng ngủ sẽ thổi đến nguồn năng lượng mới cho không gian ấy nhờ những nét độc đáo riêng của mình. Nó có thể là điểm nhấn hoặc cũng có thể là sự hỗ trợ tinh tế cho đồ nội thất trong phòng.








Trước khi chọn mua một chiếc đèn ngủ đứng, hãy đảm bảo bạn trả lời được những câu hỏi như chiếc đèn này mình sẽ để ở đâu? Nó có sự hài hòa với kiến trúc căn phòng không, vị trí này có đủ rộng để đặt một chiếc đèn cây 3 chân hay chỉ đẹp khi để một chiếc đèn mảnh hơn? Chúng có đáp ứng được các hoạt động thường nhật như đọc sách, làm việc hay xem tivi của gia đình không?...

Những câu hỏi càng đi sâu vào chi tiết về mục đích sử dụng và bài trí sẽ càng giúp bạn chọn được chiếc đèn phù hợp. Ví dụ như nếu bạn muốn khách khứa bước vào căn phòng phải thốt lên vì chiếc đèn, hãy lựa chọn một cây đèn ngủ đứng nổi bật hẳn giữa nội thất gia đình.

Trường hợp bạn chỉ muốn đặt chúng ở vị trí mà mọi người nói chuyện, đọc sách… thì một chiếc đèn nhỏ nhắn với ánh sáng rực rỡ vừa đủ lại khiến căn phòng đầm ấm hơn rất nhiều.

Vì thế, thay vì chọn một sản phẩm chỉ có giá trị thẩm mỹ, chiếc đèn đáp ứng trọn vẹn cả giá trị sử dụng và bài trí chắc chắn sẽ là một sự lựa chọn đáng tiền hơn.

Chiếc đèn ngủ cây đứng có phù hợp với diện tích phòng khách không?
Khi mua đèn ngủ đứng, bạn cần cân nhắc trước diện tích căn phòng mình sẽ để đèn cây, đặc biệt là chiều cao của trần nhà.

Thông thường, đèn cây có hai loại chính. Đó là đèn cây 3 chân và đèn cây chỉ có 1 chân duy nhất. Nếu diện tích phòng rộng rãi, có những khoảng trống lớn, bạn có thể lựa chọn các loại đèn 3 chân. Ngược lại, căn phòng sẽ có cảm giác bí và lộn xộn nếu đèn cây ba chân ở trong một diện tích quá hẹp.

>>> Xem thêm: https://gomsubaokhanh.vn/bat-mi-kinh-nghiem-khi-mua-den-ngu-cay-dung-se-khong-ai-chi-ban.html


----------

